# Denver (Stapleton) to Boulder on a bike



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Any suggestions for early (6 a.m.) morning weekend rides into Boulder so I don't have to get in the damn car???

I live in the new Stapleton development built on the grounds of the old airport (2900 Quebec Street).

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

LyncStar said:


> Any suggestions for early (6 a.m.) morning weekend rides into Boulder so I don't have to get in the damn car???
> 
> I live in the new Stapleton development built on the grounds of the old airport (2900 Quebec Street).
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


There are several different ways to get there safely. Here’s my way

I’ve been doing this for 5 years now and know the street by heart-

Find your way to Platte River bike path. 
Head north on the path 
Head west on Clear Creek Bikeway
Fork off to Little Dry Creek path (It might not be marked but it just after Pecos St.)
Stay on there til you intersect Harlan St. Then go north on Harlan st.
Cross 80th st into Arbor Park and stay on the east of the lake.
Exit the park onto Ponoma dr. you’ll be heading west.
Turn right onto Lamar st.
Turn right onto 88th st.
Turn left onto Harlan st.
Harlan will turn into Westmister Blvd. 
You’ll cross 104th st.
Continue heading north on Westmister Blvd
Turn left onto 112th st
Turn right onto Wadsworth Blvd
Left onto 120th
120th will merge into Carr st
Turn left onto Industrial Lane
Turn right just before Highway 36 underpass. It’s a new development. You’ll see Flatiron RTD PNR on your left
Go into the new development and turn left on Tape road.
Go thru the light and ride thru Sun Microsystem
Turn right onto 88th st.
Turn left onto Dillon road
Turn right onto McCaslin road
Turn left onto South Boulder Road.
You can take it from now that you've face plant Flatiron mtn.

Good luck! This route is very common to the commuters and Boulder Time Trialists.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Ditto on that route*

I use NoÃ«l route too but here's another starting from Platte River path. This route till 104th intersect Westminister Blvd. Then follow the NoÃ«l route.












NoÃ«l said:


> There are several different ways to get there safely. Here’s my way
> 
> You’ll cross 104th st.
> Continue heading north on Westmister Blvd
> ...


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Thanks! Any idea on the mileage?


----------



## Colorider-X (Feb 21, 2006)

LyncStar said:


> Thanks! Any idea on the mileage?


I'm in Mid-Boulder and my milages to Denver is 33 miles. YMMV.

I do the reverse of those routes to get on the Bike Path and practice TT. I'm also an endurance coach and we have a pelaton riding the first part of the route as a warm up once we get on the Path is all training. It's a good route


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Colorider-X said:


> I'm in Mid-Boulder and my milages to Denver is 33 miles. YMMV.
> 
> I do the reverse of those routes to get on the Bike Path and practice TT. I'm also an endurance coach and we have a pelaton riding the first part of the route as a warm up once we get on the Path is all training. It's a good route


Thanks to all for the info!!!!!!


----------

